# Inheritance tax advice Spain



## Holaguapa (Sep 26, 2013)

Can anyone recommend an English speaking inheritance tax advisor in or around Barcelona. We live in Spain and own a few properties and a business and need advice on how to limit the inheritance tax payable either when one of us dies or when we both do and our children inherit.
Thanks


----------

